# Taijiquan - Tung Ying Chieh



## Xue Sheng (Feb 22, 2007)

Words of Experience by Tung Ying Chieh
http://www3.telus.net/tomash/yang5.htm


----------



## Steel Tiger (Feb 22, 2007)

That is cool.  I don't practise taiji but I think some of his knowledge can translate into other internal arts.


----------



## cgtomash (May 18, 2013)

That old link is no longer valid, you can see it at this new location!

http://taichivancouver.com/words-of-experience-by-tung-ying-chieh/


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 18, 2013)

Thanks

My Shifu knew Mak Ying Po


----------

